# Blood spilled at LaBounty Seminar!



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2004)

Blood spilled at *Brian Duffy's AKF 2004 Texas Spirit Camp* this weekend (October 22, 23 and 24) during Mr. LaBounty's seminar!
:ultracool 
Details to follow. Mr. LaBounty wanted me to post something like this, so here it is. After I get some notes put together regarding the entire weekend I'll post them here. But it was a good training camp despite the fact that I nearly received a concussion. 

Yes, it was my blood.

Film at 11. Maybe.
:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 25, 2004)

Cool, Doug!  Post some pics as soon as you can.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 25, 2004)

Uh... sweet?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 25, 2004)

Kewl...Who's blood was it????  I agree with Gin-Gin we want pics!


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Kewl...Who's blood was it???? I agree with Gin-Gin we want pics!


I said it was my blood. 
:uhoh:

But there were no pictures of blood. Although there are about 200 pictures of the camp since it was taught in the studio this year. 

I'll try and post a few pictures here. If I get more photos on the web, I'll post a link. That is what I meant by "film" by the way. There was no video either. But after I admonished my photographer, she took about 100 photos on Sunday.
:ultracool


----------



## psi_radar (Oct 25, 2004)

Blood, Blood, Blood!


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 25, 2004)

It was not that much blood ... scalp wounds are just sort of bloody!  Besides, the mats were red so it did not detract too much from the controlled violence continuing on.

 -Michael


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 25, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> I said it was my blood.
> :uhoh:


 LOL missed that the first time around.  Hopefully no one gave you a vampire punch! :uhyeah: The smilies aren't working...pretend he's a vampire!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok here are a few.... these are with Michael Billings and his instructor Tommy Burks as well as Jeff Meyn of Scottsdale nailing his ribs.........:ultracool


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2004)

here are some of LaBounty Teaching....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Here are a couple of me....


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 25, 2004)

OMG Looks like lots of blood's been spilled on those mats!  Kewl pics Kato!  Like your beard :ultracool , and it seems Jeff knows how to time his punchs... _I'd guess_ one every three minutes for a guaranteed rib shot!!!  :uhyeah:  Is that Gin-Gin hiding in the back of the circle, and how come there are so few women doing Kenpo in Texas?  Where is Doug?  We want to see the blood!  Looks like a fun time!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 26, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> OMG Looks like lots of blood's been spilled on those mats!  Kewl pics Kato!  Like your beard :ultracool , and it seems Jeff knows how to time his punchs... _I'd guess_ one every three minutes for a guaranteed rib shot!!!  :uhyeah:  Is that Gin-Gin hiding in the back of the circle, and how come there are so few women doing Kenpo in Texas?  Where is Doug?  We want to see the blood!  Looks like a fun time!


Unfortunately, I wasn't able to go to the camp this year (lack of $), but I heard it was good!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Bugg & Doug Hall....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2004)

Toby (punching) Jason Bugg (punched):ultracool
 (not a great pic... too much movement)


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2004)

"Terrible" Tommy Burks in action..... (man is this guy good with the sticks)!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 26, 2004)

This is Brian Duffy who hosted the Annual Camp... (don't let that look scare you..... it's only his "Dennis... why are you taking a picture of me look) LOL


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 27, 2004)

Here are a few more pictures...

AKF Spirit Camp Photos...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 27, 2004)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Here are a few more pictures...
> 
> AKF Spirit Camp Photos...


Nice pics, Sirs [GD7 and jbkenpo]--thanks for posting them!  

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 28, 2004)

OK, here is a static photo of the Advanced Class on Saturday night. Several of them left for home Saturday night after the dinner so some of these people are not pictured in photos taken on Sunday.


----------



## cdhall (Nov 1, 2004)

FYI,

I'm working on putting several dozen pix on a CD for several of the participants. When I get my hands on them, I'll post 2-3 more "action" photos here. But it may be Nov 10th before I put anything else up.

Notes however, should be forthcoming this week.

I now release you to your regularly scheduled readings.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Nov 1, 2004)

The Goldendragon with facial hair.............must be a tough winter ahead of us.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 2, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> The Goldendragon with facial hair.............must be a tough winter ahead of us.


  Yes..... a long cold one for you.......


----------



## cdhall (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh No! I was going to use my favorite quote from Planet of the Apes and say "You looked more intelligent with the beard." But now I have to check out ikko.com to see if the patch is backwards or something because now he's gone the "Mirror Spock" route. 

:xtrmshock


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Nov 2, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yes..... a long cold one for you.......


A very serious look, scary.........................:erg:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Nov 2, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> Oh No! I was going to use my favorite quote from Planet of the Apes and say "You looked more intelligent with the beard." But now I have to check out ikko.com to see if the patch is backwards or something because now he's gone the "Mirror Spock" route.
> 
> :xtrmshock


One of my favorite episodes!


----------



## cdhall (Nov 8, 2004)

And at long last, my brief, skeletal notes from the seminars.

SATURDAY
Conatser
-Forms 1 and 2 as Dictionaries of Kenpo

LaBounty
-Adrenalin, motor function and real assaults
-Theory vs Practice
-Hubud
-Variation on Thundering Hammers with choke and/or takedown

Burks
-Torque relative to powerful strikes
-Compound and insert strikes
-Body Mechanics vs using muscle strength

SUNDAY
Mr. Duffy workout roughly 7am-8:45am
Roughly 45mins of Cardio, Stretching and Bag work, followed by about 60 more mins of Technique lines, the "Circle Drill" and Sparring.

LaBounty
-Variation on Leap of Death, takedowns and Groundwork
-Naked Choke, Armbar

Conatser
-Speed and Timing Drills
-The Rip
-Escalation of skillfull execution through the Black Belt levels

Burks
-Empty hand techniques adapted for sticks
-Chokes and joint locks with sticks
-Torque
-Body Mechanics vs using muscle strength

:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll see if I can get an action photo up this week.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 8, 2004)

There were also classes for the colored belts from 6:30 pm - 10:30 pm Friday night.

 -Michael


----------



## cdhall (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes, there were classes on Friday night for the colored belts, thank you Mr. Billings. I wasn't there so I didn't have any notes.

However, Mr. Duffy says I can post his recap from the AKF site so here is some more info for those inquiring minds that want to know. 

From
http://www.akfkenpo.com/akfnews.htm

"2004 Spirit Camp - 

The 2004 Texas Spirit Camp was a great success. Approximately 30 participants came and worked out with our terrific instructors: Stephen LaBounty from Northern California, 
Dennis Conatser from Scottsdale AZ, and 
Tommy Burks from North Texas. 

Students from the AKF headquarters studio as well as AKF affiliate clubs from Houston, TX, Midland/Odessa, TX, and Edmond, OK were in attendance at this annual event. Participants from other Kenpo studios included Mike Billings and his student Les Logan of Michael Billings Kenpo Karate, Jeff Schroder and Philip Strauch from Austin Kenpo Karate, Greg Duke from Tommy Burks Kenpo, and George Moreno, Carlos DeLeon, and Mike Romero from the NCKKA group in San Antonio, TX. 

Special guest, Jim Blair, who originally started his training with Brian Duffy here in Austin, came in from Florida to give a presentation on how to implement the newly introduced training tool, KenpoKards. 

The weekend of training was capped off by our first annual AKF Banquet. The all-you-can-eat barbecue dinner at County Line restaurant left no one complaining about the quality or quantity of the food. Certificates of appreciation were given to the camp instructors as well as the AKF club owners and the AKF headquarters studio teaching staff. Jim Blair presented Mr. Duffy with a Kukuri, the weapon carried by the Gherka's of India. Jim has been training in the Indian system of Bando for the last five years and that system uses the Kukuri. If you missed this year's camp, them you missed a wonderful weekend. Mark your calendars now for next year's camp to be held the weekend of Columbus Day, Oct. 7,8,& 9, 2005."

And I'm still hoping to add a few more pictures from the forthcoming Camp Photo CD. If anyone was at the seminar and wants to send me your submissions, I will add them to this compilation CD.


----------

